# Adult Female Blepharopsis mendica (Thistle mantis)



## myzticalboi (May 6, 2011)




----------



## sporeworld (May 6, 2011)

Gorgeous! Probably the LEAST realistic mantid I've ever seen. Looks like it was hand painted in ceramics class!!

Outstanding!


----------



## Ricardo (May 6, 2011)

I want one  so beautiful!


----------



## kitkat39 (May 6, 2011)

Great looking mantis.. horrible looking hand :lol:


----------



## GreatHarlequin (May 6, 2011)

She's a real looker indeed. I love her stripey eyes and fore-arms.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2011)

the pic where she is looking at you from the side, she is saying, " yea, what do you want?" :lol:


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2011)

great photos of a wonderful girl.

Harry


----------



## more_rayne (May 6, 2011)

She gonna be making some babies soon?


----------



## Idolofreak (May 6, 2011)

Bee-yootiful mantis! (no pun intended, since if it was a pun it would be totally irrelevant)


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2011)

I have been holding back from buying any new mantids, but this might have to come to my house.

I just love your photos of both your male and female. they look so cool.

Harry


----------



## Idolofreak (May 6, 2011)

Cool how she has that cone shaped "crest" on top of her head.


----------



## Arwen9 (May 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!! B)


----------



## Precarious (May 11, 2011)

Must have... :blink:


----------



## bling (May 11, 2011)

that looks wicked i think i will put them on my list


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 1, 2011)

Very cool Bug!


----------

